# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  کمک . ریاضیم در حد صفره و تقریبا هیچی بلد نیستم

## aliis

سلام دوستان...امیدوارم این تاپیکم تکراری نباشه....تاپیک هارو زیر و رو کردم و جواب سوالمو نگرفتم.
من امسال فارغ التحصیلم و رشتم تجربیه...راستش ریاضیم در حد صفره و تقریبا هیچی بلد نیستم.
برای پارسال کتاب کوله پشتی و تخته سیاه رو گرفتم و کمی خوندم اما اصلا باهاشون حال نکردم...در ضمن سطح ریاضیم در حدیه که حتی کوله رو هم به زور می فهمم...باید چی کار کنم؟ توانایی کلاس رفتن هم ندارم.

----------


## پریس

خیلی سبز چاپ جدید رو توی کتابفروشی یه نگاه بنداز. توضیحات ساده و روانی داره.

----------


## aliis

> خیلی سبز چاپ جدید رو توی کتابفروشی یه نگاه بنداز. توضیحات ساده و روانی داره.



شنیدم خیلی سبز برای متوسط به بالاست...

----------


## khatereh 2

کتاب جامع مهر و ماه رو یک نگاهی بنداز... مولف اقای سعیدی.

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> شنیدم خیلی سبز برای متوسط به بالاست...


خیلی سبز از مد افتاده اقای بهزاد حقیقتو گفتن

شما پیش گاج بگیر و پایه الگو

----------


## Mr.Hosein

اگه کوله پشتی براتون سطح نامفهومی داشت...پس سمت مهر و ماه نرید...چون فقط هزینه ی اضافه میکنید و گیج تر میشید...
یه نگاهی به کتاب مبتکران بکنید ببینید میتونین باهاش کنار بیاین یا نه...کتاب خوبیه از نظر من...درسنامه های کوتاه تر و روان تری داره...
اما اگه مشکلتون حل نشد بهتره با کتاب درسی شروع کنید...از سال اول که پایه هست مطالعه کنید و بیاین بالا...مثال هارو از اول تا اخر حل کنید و وقتی براتون جا افتاد سراغ درسنامه برید...بدون شک اون زمان از سطح بهتری برخوردار هستید و میتونین راحت تر با درسنامه و تست ها کنار بیاین...
در مورد فیلم های دبیرستان صنعتی شریف هم در این انجمن تعریف هایی شنیدم...یه مبحث خاص رو دانلود کنید و نگاه کنید...ببینید با اون نتیجه میگیرید یا نه...
موفق باشید

----------


## Nahal

*به نظر من گاج نقره ای کتاب خوبیه هم درس نامه خوبی داره و هم تستاش خوبه 
من فقط خیلی سبز رو دیدم با گاج و آبی کانون و از منابع دیگه اطلاعی ندارم*

----------


## NeMeSiS666

خوب شما که میگین در حد صفر هستین چرا نمیاین از اول دبیرستان شروع کنید ؟ اینجوری بهتره

----------


## doctor Hastii

بانک طلایی مبتکران چطوریه؟؟درسنامه داره؟؟سطحش چطوریه؟

----------


## E R F A N

:Yahoo (21):  دوای دردت فقط معلمه اونم معلم خوب نه هر معلمی!!!

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

کل تمرینای کتابو سعی کن این تابستون حل کنی فقط با کتاب برو جلو+ا مهر به بعد خیلی سبز خوبه نمیدونم کتاب خوب وعالیه چون منم تو درک ریاضی مشکل داشتم ولی خب خیلی باحال توضیح داده اول نگاه بنداز بعد اگه فهمیدی به درد بخوره بخرش...

----------


## mkh-ana

سلام

مشکل اکثر کسایی که ریاضیون ضعیفه اینه که سوال رو حل نمیکنن و بعد از دیدن سوال و چند ثانیه فکر کردن سریع میرن سراغ حلش.

برای ریاضیتون خوب بشه ببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بااااااااااااااااااااااای  یییییییییییید(باید) رو سوال فکر کنین و وقت بذارین.

من خودم بعضی موقع شده روی یه سوال 4 ساعت فکر کردم و بعد از حلش دیدم که چه سوال راحت بوده!!!! ولی ازش کلی درس گرفتم و به مغزم فشار آوردم.


شما باید کلی مساله رو خودتون بدون کمک حل کنین.

اول یه تعداد سوال با جواب رو ببنین بعدش خودتون برین سراغ حل سوال .

آموزش ریاضی فقط و فقط همینه. تمرین و تکرار با اتکای خود.

----------


## aliis

> خوب شما که میگین در حد صفر هستین چرا نمیاین از اول دبیرستان شروع کنید ؟ اینجوری بهتره


الان از اول شروع کردم...با کتابای سیر تا پیاز...

----------


## aliis

> بانک طلایی مبتکران چطوریه؟؟درسنامه داره؟؟سطحش چطوریه؟



بانک طلایی فقط تسته... یه کتاب دیگه داره که قرمز رنگه و درسنامه داره...گرچه من با اون هم نتیجه نگرفتم چون باز هم سطحش برام بالا بود.

----------


## doctor Hastii

> بانک طلایی فقط تسته... یه کتاب دیگه داره که قرمز رنگه و درسنامه داره...گرچه من با اون هم نتیجه نگرفتم چون باز هم سطحش برام بالا بود.


من کلا هر کتابی که برای ریاضی میگیرم برام سطحش بالاست :Yahoo (12):  دیگه واقعا کم اوردم

----------


## aliis

> من کلا هر کتابی که برای ریاضی میگیرم برام سطحش بالاست دیگه واقعا کم اوردم


منم همین طورم...تازه رفتم کتابای سیر تا پیاز گاج برای پایه هارو گرفتم و دارم میخونم...در مقایسه با کتاب های جامع عالین...ما مشکل پایه ای داریم و باید از پایه شروع کنیم. اتحاد...تجزیه... معادله و نامعادله و.... تا وقتی که کمی قوی بشیم.

----------


## پریس

به نظر من اول گاج ریاضی 1 رو بخون و تست بزن.

----------


## NeMeSiS666

سیرتا پیاز عالیه. فقط وقتو بپا چون احتمال زیاد وقت کم بیاری

----------


## Mariyana

> خیلی سبز از مد افتاده اقای بهزاد حقیقتو گفتن
> 
> شما پیش گاج بگیر و پایه الگو


من پیش گاجو دارم ریاضی اتفاقا خواستم پایه شو بگیرم پس پایه الگو رو پیشنهاد میدید؟درس نامه کامل داره؟واینکه پایه هم یه کتاب درس نامه است یکی تست؟
اگه جزوه یه معلم تاپ رو داشته باشیم و قبلا سرکلاسش بودم فقط تست  الگو (البته اگه جداست)بگیرم پاسخ نامه اش کاملا تشریحی هست که خوب باشه؟

----------


## MohammadT

برای داشن آموز  ضعیف نه مبتکران خوبه نه کوله پشتی  این دو کتاب برای دانش آموزان متوسط به بالا خوبه من نمی دونم چرا بیشتر افراد این دو کتابو پیشنهاد میدن در حالی که هیچ یک از دانش آموزان ضعیف اصلا با این دو کتاب نتیجه نگرفتن و نا امید شدن از ریاضی. به نظر من بهتره اول جزوه معلمتون رو  قشنگ بخونید و تمرینات کتاب رو قشنگ خودتون دقیق حل کنید بعدش دی وی دی های آفبا رو نگاه کنید.

----------


## زهرا صفری

> برای داشن آموز  ضعیف نه مبتکران خوبه نه کوله پشتی  این دو کتاب برای دانش آموزان متوسط به بالا خوبه من نمی دونم چرا بیشتر افراد این دو کتابو پیشنهاد میدن در حالی که هیچ یک از دانش آموزان ضعیف اصلا با این دو کتاب نتیجه نگرفتن و نا امید شدن از ریاضی. به نظر من بهتره اول جزوه معلمتون رو  قشنگ بخونید و تمرینات کتاب رو قشنگ خودتون دقیق حل کنید بعدش دی وی دی های آفبا رو نگاه کنید.


جزوه معلم نداشتیم چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> من پیش گاجو دارم ریاضی اتفاقا خواستم پایه شو بگیرم پس پایه الگو رو پیشنهاد میدید؟درس نامه کامل داره؟واینکه پایه هم یه کتاب درس نامه است یکی تست؟
> اگه جزوه یه معلم تاپ رو داشته باشیم و قبلا سرکلاسش بودم فقط تست  الگو (البته اگه جداست)بگیرم پاسخ نامه اش کاملا تشریحی هست که خوب باشه؟


من تو درس ریاضی موفق نبودم کلا کنار گذاشته بودمش کارنامه هام تو سایت هست بعضیاش نشون میده

ولی  پایه الگو - هیچ کتاب الگویی درسنامه کامل نداره و خلاصه هست - نه 2 تا هست 2وم و 3وم - براش درسنامه جدا نیست

بله شما معلم خیلی خوبی داشته باشید و حداقل جزوه ی خوب خیلی عالی میشه - البته از کتاب و تمریناتش به هیچ وجه غافل نشین

----------


## MohammadT

> جزوه معلم نداشتیم چیکار کنیم؟


از دوستاتون بگیرید اگه نمی تونید تو اینترنت این همه جزوه هست که میشه باهاش راه افتاد و سوالای کتاب رو حل کرد

----------


## زهرا صفری

> از دوستاتون بگیرید اگه نمی تونید تو اینترنت این همه جزوه هست که میشه باهاش راه افتاد و سوالای کتاب رو حل کرد


مثلا کدوم چزوه های موجود در اینترنت؟

----------


## masoud007

> سلام دوستان...امیدوارم این تاپیکم تکراری نباشه....تاپیک هارو زیر و رو کردم و جواب سوالمو نگرفتم.
> من امسال فارغ التحصیلم و رشتم تجربیه...راستش ریاضیم در حد صفره و تقریبا هیچی بلد نیستم.
> برای پارسال کتاب کوله پشتی و تخته سیاه رو گرفتم و کمی خوندم اما اصلا باهاشون حال نکردم...در ضمن سطح ریاضیم در حدیه که حتی کوله رو هم به زور می فهمم...باید چی کار کنم؟ توانایی کلاس رفتن هم ندارم.


واسه ریاضی یه جزوه ای هست تو نت که گرونه ولی تضمینیه من گرفتم مولفش تضمین کرده 75 درصد سوالای کنکور 95 مشابهش تو این جزوه هستش نبودم پولتو برمیگردونه

----------


## زهرا صفری

> واسه ریاضی یه جزوه ای هست تو نت که گرونه ولی تضمینیه من گرفتم مولفش تضمین کرده 75 درصد سوالای کنکور 95 مشابهش تو این جزوه هستش نبودم پولتو برمیگردونه


اونو  که اینترنت رایگان گذاشتن دانلود 
درضمن هر سال نوشتشو عوض میکنه پارسالم گذاشته بود برای کنکور 94.مولفشم محمد قاسمیه تبلیغش همین سایت هست

----------


## MohammadT

> مثلا کدوم چزوه های موجود در اینترنت؟


والا الان بی شمار جزوه هست تو اینترنت  مثلا :
جزوه ریاضی عمومی استاد شهشانی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف

----------


## farshad96

دوستان کسی از جزوه ریاضی مکتبستان استفاده کرده؟ من تعریفشو شنیدم آیا ارزش داره؟

----------


## زهرا صفری

> دوستان کسی از جزوه ریاضی مکتبستان استفاده کرده؟ من تعریفشو شنیدم آیا ارزش داره؟


تمامی جزوات مکتبستانو سایت استراتژی مطالعه رایگان گذاشته برای دانلود

----------


## Catman

> سلام دوستان...امیدوارم این تاپیکم تکراری نباشه....تاپیک هارو زیر و رو کردم و جواب سوالمو نگرفتم.
> من امسال فارغ التحصیلم و رشتم تجربیه...راستش ریاضیم در حد صفره و تقریبا هیچی بلد نیستم.
> برای پارسال کتاب کوله پشتی و تخته سیاه رو گرفتم و کمی خوندم اما اصلا باهاشون حال نکردم...در ضمن سطح ریاضیم در حدیه که حتی کوله رو هم به زور می فهمم...باید چی کار کنم؟ توانایی کلاس رفتن هم ندارم.


سلام
شما باید اول ریاضی سال اول رو خوب بخونین و تمریناتش رو حل کنین.بعد از کتاب های سال به سال گاج نقره ای استفاده کنین و درسنامه هاش رو خوب مطالعه کنین و تست هایی رو که داره بزنین،وقتی رو هم روزانه برای ریاضی درنظر بگیر ین که قشنگ بتونین بخونین وروی هر مسئله ای قشنگ فکر کنین.
از همون اول هم تو ازمونها انتظار درصد بالا نداشته باشین وگرنه روحیتون خراب میشه.

----------


## GHZO7

mehromah

----------

